# Windows 8 won't recognize DVD drive?



## breebreebran31 (Jul 5, 2011)

My BIOS can recognize my DVD drive but when I go on windows, disk management won't recognize the drive.
Neither will device manager. There isnt even a section for DVD drives in device manager unless I install daemon tools then it will only show the virtual drives.
But my BIOS shows the dvd drive and I even installed windows 8 using a cd. 
So I know the drive is plugged in and working.
Windows 8 just doesnt want to recognize it.
I tried installing the drivers for it from toshibas website. All that did was make my computer run automatic repairs and then made me restore my computer.
So I dont really want to try that again.
When I show hidden folders and files and drives then Windows explorer will show Removable Disk D:
But when I put a cd in nothing happens.

Toshiba Satellite L355D-S7829


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Removable Disc D: is Daemon tools virtual drive. 
Try the Microsoft FixIt: Your CD drive or DVD drive is missing or is not recognized by Windows or other programs


----------



## breebreebran31 (Jul 5, 2011)

spunk.funk said:


> Removable Disc D: is Daemon tools virtual drive.
> Try the Microsoft FixIt: Your CD drive or DVD drive is missing or is not recognized by Windows or other programs


I tried running that. It said it fixed filter errors but then it just started scanning again and said explore additional solutions but it didn't do anything.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Uninstall *Daemon tools*, and any other Virtual CD software (eg) *Magic ISO*, etc. This sometimes causes problems with physical CD drives. Then try that Microsoft FixIt again. If you still have problems then try this Microsoft FixIt: Fix problems with CD or DVD drives that can


----------



## breebreebran31 (Jul 5, 2011)

I did what you said.
It still just went to explore additional options.
It says the drive cant be detected. 
But is there additional software?
Because when I right click on an iso file it still says mount. But I have no virtual drives installed.
I got rid of daemon tools. I got rid of imgburn. Those are the only two programs I installed.
But now there isnt even a category for dvd drives in device manager.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

See what happens if you try finding it in Clean Boot Mode: Run>MSCONFIG>Boot>SafeBoot>General>Selective Startup>Clear Load Startup Items>Services>Hide All Microsoft Services>Disable All>Startup Tab>Open Task Manager>Disable each item>OK and Restart.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

In addition to what Corday said, go to Search. type *devmgmt.msc* Right click *devmgmt* results and *Run As Administrator*. In the *Elevated Device Manager*, go to *View/Show Hidden Devices*. If the drive shows up with a *Red X* right click it and *Enable* it.


----------



## breebreebran31 (Jul 5, 2011)

I went into device manager as an admin.
When I show hidden devices it shows the dvd drive greyed out.
I right clicked and went to properties and then I see in the details pane

Currently, this hardware device is not connected to the computer. (Code 45)

To fix this problem, reconnect this hardware device to the computer.

Which doesnt make sense to me. If the drive wasn't connected then why is it listed in the BIOS and listed on device manager?
But anyways I disconnected the drive and plugged it back in.
I still get that error code. 
But I put an Ubuntu live cd in and it boots from that.
So I dont think its hardware failure. 
I havent done the safemode boot yet but I'll try it right now and post back with the results.

I did safe boot.
I get the same problem.
Error code 45 in device manager.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Go to Search and type *CMD *right click the *CMD *results and Run As Administrator. In the *Elevated Command Prompt* type *SFC /scannow* and press enter. This will replace any missing system files.


----------

